# Izzie was spayed today!



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My baby girl was spayed today. Also chipped. She did great, the vet even said she was a lil worried about it though. Mostly just because she is so small framed, that if she was _any _thinner, she would be *too* thin. They even had me feed her the morning of surgery, cuz she can't stand to lose. Even tho I guess she threw up after they gave her her pre-med. 

But the doc said she came out of surgery warm still at 99 degrees, which is awesome. They had me pick her up an hour early cuz they couldn't get her to eat, so the vet wanted her to eat asap, so she felt she would be better at home with me if I could get her to eat. And I did, she had some turkey baby food w/ Nutri-Cal and boiled chicken. Much better than the crap the tried to feed her at the Vet, lol. She is picky enough about her eating as it is. She also pooped as soon as we got home.

Anyways, I paid an extra $18 to get the disolveable sutures, cuz Bella had that and I liked them much more then the external ones you need to remove. I don't think these will bother her at all and she would have to get them removed. Her incision looks awesome, much better than Bella's did, and you can hardly see Bella's now!

She has been doing pretty good since she's been home. Sleeping mostly. Sometimes she keep her head up for awhile and look around and make these lil pathetic noises, or just stare at me. I think maybe she is hallucinating or something, but she is doing good.

Here are a couple pics.

On the way home in her seat- I was too scared to put her harness on so soon, since it rides kinda low on her, so she rode without it... :shock:









Incision the day of surgery, just a few hours afterwards.









I'll update on her tomorrow, especially for you Hershey's mama, since I know you are nervous about Hershey's spay!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww poor Izzie, so glad she did good. I want my next chi to be all black. She is adorable


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

That would look so cool with your all white Zoey! Yeah, she is pretty dang cute, the clinic's staff fell in love with her and kept saying how darling she was.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Glad to hear she came through great!!! 
She is so pretty  LOVE black chis!!!!!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I love black Chis too..


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's some pics I just took of her sleeping, she crawled outta her snuggle sack and stretched out.. 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bless Izzy! I am glad things are going ok! In her first photo you could tell by her eyes that darling Izzy was not feeling well!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

vicsta55 said:


> Bless Izzy! I am glad things are going ok! In her first photo you could tell by her eyes that darling Izzy was not feeling well!


Yeah, they were really watery and glossy at first. She is naturally a lil more teary and stuff, but they aren't as glossy and watery now.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Has Bella already been done?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

mooberry said:


> Has Bella already been done?


Yes, she was done at the Humane Society 2 weeks ago because it's cheaper. But Izzie was denied there because the vet thought she was too small and wasn't comfortable doing surgery on her. Here is Bella's surgery thread.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi little izzy is so sweet you know how i love the sisters thanks for being a good mommie to my favs


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad Izzie's procedure went well and she's home with y'all!! Hershey's sched is tomorrow and I'm still flipping!  But seeing Izzie do so well makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup, she's doing great! Her onesie slipped off last night, so she licked her incision and irritated it a little bit, but she didn't damage it at all. I will have to make sure I secure her onesie better tonight. Besides occasional whimpering when moved, she acting 100% last night! I even had to stop her from fighting with Bella. She so far has been doing better then even Bella did.

Here are some pics from last night...
Chewin her bully stick- 

























Gettin ready for bed.. her eyes kept closing cuz she was so tired+ the flash...









I woke up in the middle of the night to find her laying on my pillow. Freakin adorable!! But her onesie already was having issues.. I am going to tie a ribbon through the arms tonight to tighten it up.


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the photos. What a precious little angel. 

I'm really glad to hear she came through her surgery so well.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so happy she's doing well!!!!!!  She's soo cute, even when a little sad. Poor baby! But, at least it's over with and she'll be back to complete normal-ness very soon!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So her onesie slipped off her the first night, and she was able to lick her incision a little. She didn't do any damage, just irritated it a little. It's fine now. Anyways, I tied a ribbon through the arm holes last night, and it STILL slipped off her! Got some cute pics tho.. 

Last night-

















Bad dream? lol









This morning.. 









I put one of Bella's t-shirts on her instead, and it goes past her knees when she is sitting or laying, so she can't get to her incision even if she wanted to. But she doesn't seem interested in it now that she already groomed the area..


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so glad she did good. I will be so scared when it Amberleah turn, I have great new vet now since my old one nicked something during spay of my cat and she died two days later. i called vet taking them she just wants to sleep and wont eat they said it was normal.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

It _is _normal for them not to want to eat that first day, Bella didn't eat til the next morning. But since Izzie is so small, not just in size but she is skinny. If she lost any weight, she would be underweight. So the vet really wanted her to eat something. That's why they had me pick her up earlier, so I could get her to eat.


----------

